# Kitten behaving strangely



## rosilani (Jan 27, 2011)

Let me give you a bit of background. I have a 6 month old female kitten, i stay in a house with a massive garden and 3 other people. she always sleeps in my room and she has plenty of toys. she loves to go run around in the garden and any chance she gets she will be out there. unfortunately where we live we cannot leave doors or windows open for her so she can come and go when she pleases.

the past few days she has been meowing at my bedroom door at night and in the morning. at first i thought she wanted to go out but when i opened the door she ran out and back in again and carried on meowing. 

Last night tho was so bizarre. when i let her out she goes to the back door and starts meowing. i thought id let her out to play for a bit even though it was 11pm and freezing. she ran outside and started meowing when i closed the door. i let her back in but she wanted to go out again. when i let her out again i left the door open slightly but she kept looking at me and meowing. So i went outside and everytime i walked up to her she ran away. she eventually jumped on a fence at eye level and started meowing again at me. i didnt know what to do so brought her back inside. i had to bring her back up to my room else she would keep everyone else awake with her meowing. i tried to sleep but for about 30min - 1hr she meowed non stop at the door. every time i moved in my sleep she would come up to me purring then run away to the door again. this happened again in the early hours of the morning. I tried not to encourage her by opening the door else she thinks she can get attention like that all the time. she eventually settled down at night but i cant keep this up.

i am at my wits end because im not getting any sleep with her meowing all the time and im afraid she is disturbing my room mates too much too.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

is she spayed?


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

Doolally asked exactly what I was going to ask. Is she neutered? If not, you have to get her done ASAP. It sounds as if she may be calling - in heat. If she is, you MUST keep her indoors, otherwise she'll run off and get pregnant, which could be fatal for a kitten her age.

Let us know if she's neutered?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

1. Is she neutered? 

2. she is far too young to be going outside alone.

3. you should leave it 2months from neutering, infact if you can leave it until about 10-12months old.

Do you really want a 6 months old kitten to get pregnant? 


ignore her, litter tray inside and just ignore her crying!


----------



## rosilani (Jan 27, 2011)

She is not yet spayed. I have her booked in for the op on the 14th Feb.

I had a feeling that might be the problem. I try to keep her inside all the time but i cant control what my housemates do during the day when im working.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

rosilani said:


> She is not yet spayed. I have her booked in for the op on the 14th Feb.
> 
> I had a feeling that might be the problem. I try to keep her inside all the time but i cant control what my housemates do during the day when im working.


You really need to explain the consequences to them and ask for their co-operation with this. Although the spaying is likely to solve the problem, the 14th is a bit far off still. If it was me, I'd get a feliway diffuser and also take the kitten to the vets for a check-up in case there is anything else troubling her. But I'm a natural worrier...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

rosilani said:


> She is not yet spayed. I have her booked in for the op on the 14th Feb.
> 
> I had a feeling that might be the problem. I try to keep her inside all the time but i cant control what my housemates do during the day when im working.


well you CAN you tell them NOT to let your 6 month old kitten outside as if she become pregnant you will need to spay her while pregnant and abort the kittens aS A 6months old Kitten is not old or matured enough to have them

if they dont listen to that, then you need new friends.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

To save killing your housemates if they accidently let her out....can you bring the spay date forwards? 2 weeks is a long time to wait when you're having problems, but on the flipside to get kitty spayed 2 weeks earlier won't really make a difference to her. Much better that than risk her getting pregnant then having to abort the litter or have an extra 6 kittens on your hands


----------



## rosilani (Jan 27, 2011)

The 14th is the soonest both the vet & i could accomodate, they only take them on mondays to wednesdays which is a problem with work. She seems to have calmed a little, doesnt keep me up all night but shes taken to being brushed which she hated before. (hoping thats not a sign shes already pregnant). i have spoken to my housemates about her going outside unsupervised, she is only alowed in the back garden and im pretty sure there are no other cats around, both my neighbours on either side have huge dogs. unfortunately i didnt choose my housemates so i am stuck with them for now.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

rosilani said:


> The 14th is the soonest both the vet & i could accomodate, they only take them on mondays to wednesdays which is a problem with work. She seems to have calmed a little, doesnt keep me up all night but shes taken to being brushed which she hated before. (hoping thats not a sign shes already pregnant). i have spoken to my housemates about her going outside unsupervised, she is only alowed in the back garden and im pretty sure there are no other cats around, both my neighbours on either side have huge dogs. unfortunately i didnt choose my housemates so i am stuck with them for now.


There is an other solution,find another vet who will spay her now.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

rosilani said:


> The 14th is the soonest both the vet & i could accomodate, they only take them on mondays to wednesdays which is a problem with work. She seems to have calmed a little, doesnt keep me up all night but shes taken to being brushed which she hated before. (hoping thats not a sign shes already pregnant). i have spoken to my housemates about her going outside unsupervised, she is only alowed in the back garden and im pretty sure there are no other cats around, both my neighbours on either side have huge dogs. unfortunately i didnt choose my housemates so i am stuck with them for now.


well she will still have to be spayed if she is pregnant, a 6 month old (equlivent to a 6years old child) cant have kittens in the back garden isnt good enough, dont let her out!! all it takes for a cat to jump over the fence or for her to jump over a fence, im not sure why people dont get this??    

just call another vet??


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Call another vet, or keep her in at all costs. She should not be let out supervised or otherwise, she can make a bolt for it at any moment and become pregnant within minutes


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

Can i ask how long their season lasts, only i too was woken by one of my kittens what i know to be calling. They are both booked in next week to be spayed, obv will call them monday to see if can bring it forward but just wondered how long roughly this will last? 
they dont go out so being in i nothing new for them and we are ignoring her.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sazjf said:


> Can i ask how long their season lasts, only i too was woken by one of my kittens what i know to be calling. They are both booked in next week to be spayed, obv will call them monday to see if can bring it forward but just wondered how long roughly this will last?
> they dont go out so being in i nothing new for them and we are ignoring her.


I may be wrong but I believe you cant have her spayed while she is in season.Best to call vet and rebook for as soon as they say it is possible.Seasons can vary in time ,but I think normally 6/7 days,but they will continue every 2/3 weeks.Is the other kitten male or female .


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, didnt realise it was that long, may be best to keep the appointment we have then! The other kitten is female


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sazjf said:


> Hi, didnt realise it was that long, may be best to keep the appointment we have then! The other kitten is female


Just be sure that she is not still calling .It would be better to inform the vet that she is in season and ask if/when she can be neutered.


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah was going to give them a call tomorrow anyway.
Thanks


----------

